# What backing plates for MF pads????



## slt76 (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi Mike

Could you confirm exactly what backing plates we should be using for the 3,5 & 6" mf pads. I have managed to find various conflicting bits of info (i.e no special plates needed or LC plates are ok). If as I suspect the plates you suggest are not yet available here in the UK can you let us know when we can expect them. 

Many thanks


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

slt76 said:


> Hi Mike
> 
> Could you confirm exactly what backing plates we should be using for the 3,5 & 6" mf pads. I have managed to find various conflicting bits of info (i.e no special plates needed or LC plates are ok). If as I suspect the plates you suggest are not yet available here in the UK can you let us know when we can expect them.
> 
> Many thanks


Hi slt76,

Sorry for the late reply, after returning from my trip to Flex Power Tools in Germany I came down with a cold, probably from the recirculated air in the 9 hour plane flight home.

As for the correct backing plate to use with Meguiar's Microfiber discs?

The best discs will be discs that use a micro-hook design for the hook portion of the hook-n-loop material.

The Meguiar's backing plates use a micro-hook for a number of reasons and one of those reasons is to reduce temperatures. The longer the hook the higher the potential for temperature at the backing plate, adhesives, pad and hook-n-loop material.

Heat is the enemy to longevity for pad life so using the correct hook design on the backing plate is important.

As I understand it, besides using the matching and recommended Meguiar's backing plates, the Lake Country backing plates also use a micro-hook design for their pad attachment system.

I cover all this in my e-book which should be available next week.


----------

